# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Goos Wellness (Posterholt)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Goos Wellness
Heinsbergerweg 63 
Posterholt (LB)

Bezoek de website van Goos Wellness

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Goos Wellness (Posterholt).*

----------

